# My shows issues ....



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

All,

I thought I had a similar post, but couldn't find it so re-posting.

Seems like when I search for a show in the TIVO app, when I click on it, if and only if that show ONLY appears on Netflix, instead of going to the series page that allows me to add it to my shows, it takes me directly to NETFLIX, which doesn't allow me to add to my shows. This doesn't happen if the show only has one provider on other services. It also doesn't happen if the show is on netflix and another provider.

I had thought I had solved this by long pressing the show in the search results, which gave like a quick pop up menu to add to my shows, but I cant seem to repeat this.

Andy ideas ?

Brian


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

Aargh. This is exactly the issue I have and I came here hoping for a solution. I spent about two hours* scrolling through recommendations generated by similar shows, hoping I could find it there, but no luck. It's pretty frustrating to have set up the new Stream and not be able to easily access the one show we're watching right now!

*_Edit: I know that looks crazy, but also I was adding other shows that I saw to My Shows, and more importantly I was procrastinating work._


----------

